# Rapido V56



## kayjaybe (Apr 15, 2010)

I have advanced mestastised prostate cancer. All the treatments, hormone therapy, radio therapy and chemotherapy have failed to stem the progress of the disease so the time has come to downsize from our much loved 
Hymer Exsis 562 i and consider a smaller van that my wife can manage by herself. We have considered many van conversions under 6metres but we have yet to find one we like more than the Rapido V56. If anyone has experience of this van I would like to hear their opinion of it.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

kayjaybe said:


> I have advanced mestastised prostate cancer. All the treatments, hormone therapy, radio therapy and chemotherapy have failed to stem the progress of the disease so the time has come to downsize from our much loved
> Hymer Exsis 562 i and consider a smaller van that my wife can manage by herself. We have considered many van conversions under 6metres but we have yet to find one we like more than the Rapido V56. If anyone has experience of this van I would like to hear their opinion of it.


Hi Kayjaybe. Sorry to hear your problems.
Earlier this year we were looking at the Rapido V56 and the others we found similar were the Pilot and the Globecar.
One disadvantage with the Rapido is that it has a dedicated Rapido front bumper and grill, meaning that the part is not readily available from the many Fiat dealers.
On all of these vans, you need to check out the max gross weight as some are 3500kg and some 3300kg. We also found that on some the positioning of the water tanks, both fresh and grey did not help the weight distribution. Also check out gas tank sizes and weight distribution.
Your choice expands if you could accept a uK handed habitation door, but if you are like us, we prefer the continental handed variety.
We did not check out the Adria, don't know why as I hear good reports.
Incidentally, we also purchased a Hymer Exsis 562 i which is a great van!


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

The V56 comes with a Fiat front as standard. The smiley front is an extra as is the silver paint.


----------



## kayjaybe (Apr 15, 2010)

The deed has been done and we have downsized from the Hymer Exsis i 562. First impressions are quite favourable. Looking at the review of the Hymer Car 372 in the current MMM, the Rapido V56 appears to be better value and its configuration is superior. The technology has improved somewhat since 2008, the year our Hymer was made - LED lights etc. My only problem at the moment is where to put the TV when it arrives. I had ordered an Avtex 18.5 inch with satellite decoder but it was too big for the van and too heavy for the side of the wardrobe. I have now gone for the smaller 16 inch.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks kayjaybe for the update, we use the 16inch TV in our Exsis and it is the right size for us.
Let us known how you get on with your new van.
enjoy


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hi Kayjaybe, very sorry to hear that treatment has failed to suppress the cancer, my father passed away from metastatic prostate cancer.

Hope you have great enjoyment from the Rapido, best wishes.

Paul.


----------

